# Ludders sets new world record!!



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Ludders has set a new world record in the Sherbert Lemon.

He did 9.2381 secs (Not a stripped out car)

Here you go.





Well done Ludders, top job! :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

amazing Ludders mate

thats a fantastic result for a full weight car.....

don't know what was in the Yank but it stood no chance

it shows how strong the RB engine is against the Big V8's


Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

great stuff Jeff. 


That new gearbox seems to be doing well ! 

what was the MPH?


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> great stuff Jeff.
> 
> 
> That new gearbox seems to be doing well !
> ...


146.17 mph


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Awesome!

What's the spec on the Sherbet?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice, what an awesome time! I'm not sure what record it is that has been broken though?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Thats what I was thinking 
What "world record"


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

What happened to the might of the American muscle?!

Well done Ludders!!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice one Jeff.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Lith said:


> Very nice, what an awesome time! I'm not sure what record it is that has been broken though?


+1
Great results still though


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Great result!
Go the Aussie built gearbox!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

kopperlis123 said:


> Thanks for this post guys I was going through the same thing.


Oh, hello spambot?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Fantastic launch.
Well done mate
:thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bloody awesome, finally made it Jeff.

People understanding the work behind such numbers will bow down . . . very impressive

Chris


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

awesome time (http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162198-rwyb-santa-pod.html)
not 100% sure but i think its a european record (fastest full trim r33gtr) i think like i said not 100% sure.

but record or not its an awesome time. :thumbsup: i can only imagine what it feels like launching that fast.  well done jeff


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Probably should have mentioned what the record is for, lol. 

Fastest time for a full trim GTR.
Link to GTROC article about it:
New World Record for Ludders!


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Clive S-P said:


> Probably should have mentioned what the record is for, lol.
> 
> Fastest time for a full trim GTR.
> Link to GTROC article about it:
> New World Record for Ludders!


Current record for full trim GTR stands at [email protected]

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123051-world-fastest-full-trim-skyline-gtr-list-30.html


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

infamous_t said:


> Current record for full trim GTR stands at [email protected]
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123051-world-fastest-full-trim-skyline-gtr-list-30.html





> i think its a european record (fastest full trim r33gtr)


tib


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

As far as Im aware, to be a "world record" it would have to be some kind of class recognised globally.
Fastest "full trim" doesnt mean a bloody thing to anyone in any drag racing class....
Theres so many holes in the idea its not worth trying to write the regs for or enforce.

Maybe its fastest yellow r33 with a black boot and no rear win ?


Its right up there with some bollocks from some NEXtwat in Au ....

However, it is a fantastic time by anyones standards.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome! Just brilliant.


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

Jaw dropping.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> As far as Im aware, to be a "world record" it would have to be some kind of class recognised globally.


B



GT-R Glenn said:


> Fastest "full trim" doesnt mean a bloody thing to anyone in any drag racing class....


e



GT-R Glenn said:


> Theres so many holes in the idea its not worth trying to write the regs for or enforce.


l



GT-R Glenn said:


> Maybe its fastest yellow r33 with a black boot and no rear win ?


l



GT-R Glenn said:


> Its right up there with some bollocks from some NEXtwat in Au ....


e



GT-R Glenn said:


> However, it is a fantastic time by anyones standards.


n


GT-R Glenn said:


> Sorry, but I always thread crap


d


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^hahaopcorn:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

PMSL...

Now that is very funny!!

TT


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Sorry com TWAT , I dont get it ?
"I" thread crap 

What is that you have just done there ?

I was actually 100% serious, no one has said anything other than "world record" 
And I cant see any reply tho what it was

Can the mods please ban this ****, I mean dual identities are a banable offense and quite clearly comTWAT and NXTWAT are the same person

I mean, they even have almost the same name

ps , you do reaslise there was more than 1 person asking what exactly the wr was eh ?

Maybe theres some knind of weird viral thing that effects rationality and common sense when you have "twat" in your username , whereby anything you cant explain is called a "world record" ??

Just a thought.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

No, never mentioned anything about a European record.........






















Or did I 




MrGT said:


> awesome time (http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162198-rwyb-santa-pod.html)
> not 100% sure but i think its a european record (fastest full trim r33gtr) i think like i said not 100% sure.
> 
> but record or not its an awesome time. :thumbsup: i can only imagine what it feels like launching that fast.  well done jeff


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice one Geoff


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

great stuff. fantastic launch btw.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Jeff youve moved upto a whole new level of awesomeness!!!!
Mikey


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

As the op I feel slightly responsible for the bitching on this thread... wish I'd never mentioned it now!

Anyway, my son saw the article on the GTROC website, written by our very own Fuggles and I quote:

*"Jeff Ludgate set a new world record quarter mile time for a full trim manual GT-R."*

I was suprised I couldn't see anything on here about it, so I posted it... that'll learn me. :lamer:

I know nothing about drag racing, but it sounded pretty impressive to me, lol.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Clive S-P said:


> As the op I feel slightly responsible for the bitching on this thread... wish I'd never mentioned it now!
> 
> Anyway, my son saw the article on the GTROC website, written by our very own Fuggles and I quote:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Clive. Take no notice of the usual moaning gits I don't!!

Instead of constantly criticising it might be far better if those people did something positive then told the GTROC community about what they had achieved.

Some people say they criticise achievers because they are simply jealous but I don't know if that is true? 

Some people say they are just arseholes but that's being rude and not for me to judge.

I don't have time to form an opinion on people who are negative as I am far too busy doing positive things.


.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

The hell? No one criticised anything, no one is hating that I have seen, and quite frankly while I would love to have something like this it gives me nothing but respect for... not distaste for the people involved in the achievement.

If I did, or do achieve similar results I can assure you I would not go claiming any records unless there was actually a clearly defined record that I had clearly and definitively broken... and if anyone else claimed it as a record on my behalf I would feel very awkward about it and probably say something. 

Each to their own, but this is a public forum so there is always going to be discussion... I don't think you should expect any more than credit where credit is due.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I was genuinely interested in exactly what world record was being claimed and I thought I asked in a fair and reasonable way.(If ludders comments are directed at me)
No idea why ludders has come back with that, (But thanks comTWAT)
I agree with Lith.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Congratulations Jeff on a quality time.

I would like to claim two records;

1. Most number of car breakages. (Jeff holds record for gearbox's, his specialisation).
2. Most number of fluffed launches.

Do I get a prize?

DaveG


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

There is also the most negative comments made world record .


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Lith said:


> The hell? No one criticised anything, no one is hating that I have seen, and quite frankly while I would love to have something like this it gives me nothing but respect for... not distaste for the people involved in the achievement.
> 
> If I did, or do achieve similar results I can assure you I would not go claiming any records unless there was actually a clearly defined record that I had clearly and definitively broken... and if anyone else claimed it as a record on my behalf I would feel very awkward about it and probably say something.
> 
> Each to their own, but this is a public forum so there is always going to be discussion... I don't think you should expect any more than credit where credit is due.


For about three years this forum has compiled a list of the quickest full weight GTRs in the world. There has been many comments and arguments about which cars should be on the list including your input. You have helped create that list and now you ask what is the record based on? Simple really it's based on the list this forum runs at http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123051-world-fastest-full-trim-skyline-gtr-list-30.html

I hope this answers your question. I know you respect achievement from your comments in the past and I hope you do not think I was having a go at you.



GT-R Glenn said:


> I was genuinely interested in exactly what world record was being claimed and I thought I asked in a fair and reasonable way.(If ludders comments are directed at me)
> No idea why ludders has come back with that, (But thanks comTWAT)
> I agree with Lith.


Yes Glenn you know very well that my comments were aimed at you. You know of the existence of the list on this forum of the quickest full weight GTRs in the world as you have posted numerous negative comments on it.

In fact Glenn I find it very hard to understand why you put so much effort into being a miserable sod. Anytime someone pops their head up you are at the front of the queue ready to knock them down. Obviously you have nothing better to do than moan, pick fault and be rude to newbies asking questions.

Instead of being negative tell us about your car and your achiements which I am sure most of us would prefer to hear about.

Meanwhile I am quite happy that the GTROC consider my cars as the world record holders for the quickest full weight R33 GTR (1620kg) and the quickest full weight R34 GTR (1740kg).

I am also quite happy for proof to be supplied that other cars can beat those times to knock me off top spot but they will need to be road legal full wieght cars because that is what the list is about.

Come on Glenn post something positive, I dare you!!

.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think Fuggles, Mook should sort that list somehow out.
I can give a hand to make some sort of scale - ranking online sheet, that can be seen or/and downloaded as a PDF from the forum.

I am not questioning any achievements here, as for me it is clear that any fast times claimed with import cars from japan, deserve respect, as you could also try the same with your local brands and tuning industry, which is much easier as you not need to import anything.

What we should do is set the rules for quickest full weight GTRs in the world, without being to psycho about defining a trillion of details that must be respected to claim a record or be on that list:
- Full trim minimum weight
- Homologation and registration definition, as in many countries a road legal car can't be a tuned 1000Hp GTR, when in others you can drive a Raybridge NSX to the shopping mall!

Any suggestions?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Glenn I have warned you before about being aggressive and insulting to other users. If I see any more posts with TWAT in from yourself you're going to get a holiday.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats Jeff, amazing achievment!


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Glenn I have warned you before about being aggressive and insulting to other users. If I see any more posts with TWAT in from yourself you're going to get a holiday.


I didn't think Glenn was insulting, well at least until someone called him a bellend.
Bellends & twats, a match made in heaven?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

infamous t, it's not just on this occasion, there's been a warning about it before. I am saying no more.


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Cool run, great time. Always impressive when these heavy cars go sub 10 

Ignore the haters..


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Bleeding hell that looks silly fast. Do you use it much out on the road, also whats the MPG like on it :chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

gts-tom said:


> Bleeding hell that looks silly fast. Do you use it much out on the road, also whats the MPG like on it :chuckle:


Was that GPM you were after?


.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Cheers Infamous,



> Come on Glenn post something positive, I dare you!!


I am positive the "world record" you refer to is some non motorsport or drag racing association made up thing with zero rules other than what people want to make up themselves to suit their own agenda.
When cars are not elligible because they dont have carpet but actually weigh more than a factory car, because they have a motorsport cage in them, it kind of makes the entire concept silly.
Did your car have the back seat in it and everything it came from the factory with ?
Is the black boot carbon fibre ?
If it is Im positive it wouldnt qualify for "fulltrim" anymore, oh unless the rules are about to be changed (note: there are no actual rules) to suit your car.

Sorry, I cant see where I have upset you, 

Dont really give a shit if you think I have.

But again, very good time for a road car.

Toni take a chill pill, when ******s like R32 com watt blatently take it upon themselves to bait people, why are you suprised at the response ?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

You can throw all the bait you like into a pond but you will only catch the fish that take it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Toni take a chill pill, when ******s like R32 com watt blatently take it upon themselves to bait people, why are you suprised at the response ?


I suppose not from you, but you've been repeatedly asked to drop the twat stuff, and this is the last time of asking.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Sure toni, if once is repeatedly.
But its ok to link to pornograhpy and blowjob videos on this website, but bugger me any uses a word you dont like and its get the ban whip out ...

Yawn


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

You can yawn all you like.. If you dont want to play by the rules then the other option is not to bother and go elsewhere. I used to find your posts amusing to begin with but now find most of them just irritating (the whole 'use search' thing which you've done to death) and full of negativity or plain old piss-taking (and not in a nice way). IMHO, you need to start getting a grip....

I was just thinking the other day after reading a thread (cant remember which) how the forum standards and behaviour has gone downhill in the last year-18months. I think Mook made a sticky somewhere about it. It seems that of late, there has been a lot of individual slanging matches going on in various sub-forums. I reckon its about time that these were either put to bed once and for all or conducted behind the scenes by PM. 

I feel its time for the Mods to be wielding the big stick again for a while and getting tough on this sort of behaviour (from ANYONE!!). There was already a thread recently in which a new forum member was complaining about the atmosphere being hostile. From some of the latest bitching I can see where they are coming from TBH.

Dont get me wrong, by all means state your case if you disagree with someones opinion but DONT step over the line into personal insults. 

Mods, whats your take on this???

TT


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You've basically hit the nail on the head, negativity is doing my head in (inserting twat everywhere is part of that). This is the line in the sand guys, so please take notice. I am fed up of asking nicely. Also it is very boring.

I've no issue with a debate. But to me it seems you're loosing your argument if you have to resort to veiled (or not so veiled) insults.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> I feel its time for the Mods to be wielding the big stick again for a while and getting tough on this sort of behaviour (from ANYONE!!).
> 
> Mods, whats your take on this???
> 
> TT


I've no problem with wielding a big stick, I can take the flak that comes with using it!

I look at some posts and shake my head at them but try and read into how they were meant to be delivered and received. It is a lot harder to judge the tone in which written word is meant as opposed to the spoken word. We'd get no thanks if we censored every bit of swearing and mickey taking so that's possibly why a lot of it appears to be overlooked.

Without being totally PC about the whole proceedings, it isn't overly difficult to speak to others how you'd like to be spoken to yourself on here. Simple as. Banter is fine but all the name calling and outright bitching does get a bit tiresome after a while. I spent an hour one night cleaning up a thread and deleted 75 posts it had got that bad so it goes to show the big stick is at work. You just might not always see it in action:chuckle:

Just PM us if there are any specific problem areas or hit the report button.

TAZZ


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I look at some posts and shake my head at them but try and read into how they were meant to be delivered and received. It is a lot harder to judge the tone in which written word is meant as opposed to the spoken word. We'd get no thanks if we censored every bit of swearing and mickey taking so that's possibly why a lot of it appears to be overlooked.


With all due respect Tazz, i see your joining date is Mar2010... The mods were a lot stricter and poor behaviour was not tolerated to the extent it is at present. I like to think i am reasonably good at judging the intent of the written word. However, these days the insults are a LOT less suble and stick out like a sore thumb.

Im sure im not alone in that all i would like to see is a return to the halcyon days of how the forum used to be.

TT


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I like to think the forum has matured in the time we've been on here, but just lately it has definitely not seemed like it. 

Though, tbf, there's always been arguments about who's the fastest and what 'full trim' consists of.:chuckle:

Geoff, btw, really fantastic achievement.


----------



## L-Oakley (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats mate, awesome achievement


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> With all due respect Tazz, i see your joining date is Mar2010... The mods were a lot stricter and poor behaviour was not tolerated to the extent it is at present


Granted, I'm a relative noob and possibly one of the biggest reasons why I was unsure about becoming a mod. I have even questioned slipping standards myself as Moleman pulled me up very shortly after joining for circumventing the swear filter, something that's an everyday occurrence now. Having read some of the ex-moderators posts, they obviously took a lot of crap in their quest to uphold standards on here and, at the end of the day, we're just volunteers. Whilst, I spend a lot of time on here, I really don't want to get embroiled in the depths of what is right and wrong with the way the forum is run.

I agree, behaviour could be better but, there is too much for us to sift through to please everyone. On the whole, behaviour is pretty reasonable, from what I see and just the occasional blip spoils it.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Just PM us if there are any specific problem areas or hit the report button.
> 
> TAZZ


ive worn that button out 

tib


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Dont really give a shit if you think I have.


And that is your positive response. 

The Mods are right, the forum needs cleaning up and cleaning out.



.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Could I just say ANY car with Jeff in it will be at least full weight.............

:flame:

And the kerb weight for a 33 is 1530/1540Kg.

My 33 weighed 1660Kg, so allowing for my 100Kg it was still full weight despite substantial 'removals'. R34 Blue Streak is actually down at 1600Kg so without me in it, it is significantly less than a 33 kerb weight at 1500Kg.

Whilst ANY good time is to be commended, I can understand an element of 'meaningless' to the referenced list by people. It is all a matter of personal opinion.

Just consider how much Jeff and I give away in ballast advantage to everyone else! 

DaveG


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Could I just say ANY car with Jeff in it will be at least full weight.............
> 
> :flame:
> 
> DaveG


How dare you be so rude you short person..........:chuckle:


.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm not short Jeff, its all part of a cunning plan to be nearer the gear change and facilitate faster evacuation when the whole lot goes up!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ATCO said:


> I'm not short Jeff, its all part of a cunning plan to be nearer the gear change and facilitate faster evacuation when the whole lot goes up!


pmsl :bowdown1:


.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

ATCO said:


> I'm not short Jeff, its all part of a cunning plan to be nearer the gear change and facilitate faster evacuation when the whole lot goes up!


When you leave some more parts of your car on the track :chuckle:

And your gear change is on the steering wheel? :smokin:


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't think I can keep posting on here if I don't have my own invented "world record" in my signature.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

bigmikespec said:


> I don't think I can keep posting on here if I don't have my own invented "world record" in my signature.


Don't then.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> I don't think I can keep posting on here if I don't have my own invented "world record" in my signature.


I'm sure some poeple would apreciate that thought but you don't have to invent one, just find something your interested in and strive to be the best at it, if after years of hard work you find your self doing said thing, whatever it may be, better or quicker or faster than the others that are doing the same thing you'll have something to add to your signature.

As far as records for full trim skylines go, I think as long as its heavier than stock the odd thing that may or may not still be there is a little irrelivant, at the end of the day I think most people are interested in the power a car may have and they are intelligent enough to work out if a heavy car runs X time and X mph its probably making more power than a lighter car running the same or slower times/mph.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

whilst everyone always has their own view on life, free speech etc etc

Personally i find it seriously fcking disrespectful to comment adversely unless you have been through the journey yourself :lamer:

Unless you have experienced the financial stress, the build stress, the typical ups & downs that go with both, the trials of tribulations of family members questioning your sanity, the drama of driving the things, the self sanity check of why you are doing it - then being blunt YOU HAVE NO IDEA what it's like.

To then get a keyboard troll dismissing it as if it's nothing special is a kick in the nether regions to say the least. They have no idea yet feel free to type, these cars are not just cars they are part of the family & of the day job.

So if you have a point of view then show some respect or being blunt fcuk off


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> Unless you have experienced the financial stress, the build stress, the typical ups & downs that go with both, the trials of tribulations of family members questioning your sanity, the drama of driving the things, the self sanity check of why you are doing it - then being blunt YOU HAVE NO IDEA what it's like.
> 
> To then get a keyboard troll dismissing it as if it's nothing special is a kick in the nether regions to say the least.


Well said mate. 

Like i have said many times, if it was easy EVERYONE here would have a 10 second GTR and I'm sure the regular knockers have probably never done a 10 in their lives let alone driven a proper quick car.

Once you have a 10 second car, multiply the effort, stress and expense by 5 to get a mid 9 second car.

Once you get down into the 7s and lower, trust me and JB and the others who have actually done it, its a HUGE amount of work, it is your life, you eat sleep and breathe it, you have learnt alot through the ups and downs and you need a huge amount of drive and support from those who help you.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Ludders said:


> How dare you be so rude you short person..........:chuckle:
> 
> 
> .




PMSL, great come back Jeff. 


And again great result.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

trackday addict said:


> whilst everyone always has their own view on life, free speech etc etc
> 
> Personally i find it seriously fcking disrespectful to comment adversely unless you have been through the journey yourself :lamer:
> 
> ...





This forum needs a 'like' button ¬!


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont need to communicate my journeys on a public forum and then have a cry when people critcise it.

That being said, great acheivment and a good time... however, it is embarassing that people feel they can claim a world record on their own back.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

A forum maintained list is hardly a self-declaration.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Call it a forum record then.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

If you are the quickets/fastest/best/whatever at something and it is recognised by your peers and people all over the world as being true and correct then surely it is "the record" as agreed by people all over the world? or in other words the "world record"?

Just because its not in the guiness book or world records next to the lady with the longest fingernails doesn't mean it can't be a world record or "the record for the quickest in the world" for a particular type surely?

Or.....serious question, what would Ludders or anyone else have to do by your reckoning to be able to legitimatly claim a world record for the quickest full weight street trim R33 GTR then?


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Maybe we should all drive completely standard cars, with absolutely no modifications, and even a proper sized numberplate! I've no doubt people would then complain about you not using the manufacturers recommended tyres, or you've done an oil change or the car can't possibly be an original because you've got a new set of pads! 

Well done Ludders, and everyone else doing what they love! Driving fast cars, fast! :smokin:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I appreciate the support given by the guys who really do know what they are talking about. The journey to the 8s beckons.



.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Ludders said:


> I appreciate the support given by the guys who really do know what they are talking about. The journey to the 8s beckons.
> .


See you there tomorrow


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

800bhp said:


> See you there tomorrow


I am setting off today so should be there this afternoon.


.


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

congrats. quick car either way, im aiming for the worlds or uk's quickest road legal gtst, altho i dont know what i have to beat lol.
table for that anyone?


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Ludders said:


> I am setting off today so should be there this afternoon.


Am hoping to be there around 8am tomorrow :thumbsup:

Can't get there today as my cars still in bits waiting for me to finish screwing it back together :nervous:


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

waynegts said:


> congrats. quick car either way, im aiming for the worlds or uk's quickest road legal gtst, altho i dont know what i have to beat lol.
> table for that anyone?


Project GTST might have been road legal when it ran 9.9s ?

JB or Abbey would be able to confirm this.


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Must say that was an awesome video, the way that car took off WOW i want haha. Congrats on that record Ludders and good luck to reaching the 8s. The car sounds absolutely awesome by the way 

Euan


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

800bhp said:


> Project GTST might have been road legal when it ran 9.9s ?
> 
> JB or Abbey would be able to confirm this.


forgot to add rb25powered, think it may have been then. not currently road legal so ill rule it out anyway lol, uness i beat 9.9


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> A forum maintained list is hardly a self-declaration.


He is #2 on that list


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Lith said:


> He is #2 on that list


LOL.....you mean 'she'..:chuckle::chuckle:

TT


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Jeff and ABBEY have done incredibly well with his 33. In a very short time it's gone from "a spare car to have some fun in", to THE car to beat in this years championship. It's got some well chosen parts on it and is obviously skillfully prepped but it's not what you might describe as a big-budget ground up build and that makes it all the better!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

It might not be a ground up build but when your spending the cost of another R33 on the gearbox alone, I'd say it's still big budget 

Well done again Jeff, I hope to be nipping at your heels shortly...


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

It's all down to money at the end of the day
Not how much you put in to it, it's how much
You got, sorry but that's how I see it.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Jeff , If you want to quote me at least do it correctly.



> Sorry, I cant see where I have upset you,
> 
> Dont really give a shit if you think I have.


I still say I cant see where I have upset you.

And if you have been offended by anything I have said, well tough ....
None of it was intended to offend, its all factual.

The time is very good and no one ever disputed that, but to make all these other comments about what other people have to say, and take it as they are somehow undermining or belittling what you have done is stupid, 
But not as stupid as seriously thinking there is a world record class for "fulltrim" skylines of each particular model ...
I wonder who has the "world record" for the "full trim" R31 ..R30 ...

Should there also be a "nearly full trim" 

Does the UKDRA accept that as a class ?

Would it be possible to show me the link to the class rules ?


And TBH Im amazed someone who is so passionate about racing thinks he can seriously enforce his opinion on others ...

Also, the whole "world domination" thing is based on what others have said they have done and this is a "list" maintained on this website.

Yoda wouldnt be on the list unless I put his name forawrd, has it occured to you that maybe theres hundreds of cars that are not on the list as the owners dont feel the need to be part of this list ?


Have you noticed your "full trim" R33 doesnt have the factory boot and spolier ?

So another name for that car might be "not really full trim at all as a fairly obvious piece seems to be missing"

Just an observation


Maybe I have missed something here, but I just cant see where anyone has said any of what all these other people who are chiming in in support, think has been said.

I just dont get the "my car is the fastest in the world" thing, when hardly any two cars are the same anyway & who cares / saying its the worlds fastest then immediatly specifying "full trim" or RED or with te37's or blabla is meaningless, and IMO undermines what Reese and others who actually do hold a world record title, have done.

Theres an evo for sale on trade me right now with "world record holder in its class for the 60' time" WTF does that mean ?

Its the same to me

Isnt it enough to say its a road legal car that runs nines ? or eights or whatever , 99.999% of people WOULD understand that and be impressed.


Most bizarre


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

do you actually read what you write ?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

i doubt it


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Am seeing the updates on today's runs at easter tunder ball, and looks like Jeff backed up his time with a 9.2316 @ 150.64mph in JDS second round of qualifications.

Congrats man :thumbsup:


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Event Coverage


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Well done on your times man, fair play


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Jeff set a new world record again today. 


Fastest beer belly down the quarter mile in a R33 GTR. :chuckle:

Is that a o.k record for some haters on here? 




Seriously tho, some really picky comments on here. 

Maybe we should all start weighing car and driver and then comparing times? Im sure jeffs car weighs more than stock due to the extra kit attached to it. 


All other drag cars i see that run good times have been put on a diet but jeffs is full trim with extras.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Matty no one is saying its not a fantastic time by anyones standards.
But the entire "world record" thing is total BS
Its very American of you all to think it is.
Thats my whole point...
Its not nit picky, the point is how can it be a record holder globally for a class that doesnt actually exist & invented by 2 people on this forum who change the rules constantly to suit there own cars ....

I just cant see how anyone doesnt understand that.



> All other drag cars i see that run good times have been put on a diet but jeffs is full trim with extras.


Is it road legal ?


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Common sense Glenn... not very common!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Yeah, Mark Twain
I no

All very odd, and yes cat boy I do read what I write, do you read what I write ?


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Bleeding hell Glenn you really know how to carry on an argument, think the thread had moved on from whether its a record or not . Don't think people are pissy with you because your going on about the record but more of the tone you have used when disputing it, you do tend to rub people up the wrong way. And to be honest does it really make any real difference to your life if it is or isn't.
Anyway if all else fails you could always do a "search" for the answer to the record


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I just cant see how anyone doesnt understand that?


Maybe that's the problem Glenn, you don't see that quite a few people are happy that the list on this forum is a reasonable reflection of the best times in the world. Your arguments about recognised classes I understand but it's a bit like picking fault with the Guiness Book of Records which as you know is full of the most incredible things that are not recognised by anyone except Guiness. As I said before the list has been on this forum for a considerable time and achievements are added as and when the forum is informed (with reasonable evidence).

A lot of interested people have added their achievements and possibly some have not. No one is stopping anyone sending in their information but if they choose not too they will not be included, just like the aforementioned Guiness Book of Records.

I also agree with Robbie Ward that it should be kept simple and if a car is at least full weight and road legal it should qualify for inclusion.

At this time no one is claiming to have a R33GTR quicker than mine and until they do I reckon I hold the record and so do many other people. The list of cars has been sufficient to motivate me into trying to constantly do better and I also know it motivates others as well. 

If you don't like the forum list don't get involved in it or comment on it as obviously you can not see it from the listed people's point if view. Try writing something motivational that will enthuse others and try nit to demotivate those of us that strive to achieve.



GT-R Glenn said:


> Is it road legal ?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes Glenn it is road legal 




.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I can sort of see the "full trim" thing because of opinion as what a road car should or should not have, some people keep some items and some people keep others but to me, if its at least as heavy as stock, runs a full exhaust, runs on DOT tyres and petrol etc, is road legal in the country it races in, then its a "full trim" car but maybe "full weight" would be a better term?

I'm sure there are mods to your car Glen that don't make it "full trim" to some people and I'm also sure if you were running mid to low 9s or if yours was the quickest R32, you'd be on the list with bells on.

Rather than being the "world record holder" maybe the "worlds quickest" is the right term because then your not claiming any record as such, your just stating its the quickest for the model it is and if your peers from all over the world agree thats cool or if anyone with a quicker car can be found it can be ammended. 

I'm sure Glen, if Yoda or yourself, or anyone else who you consider a friend of yours had a car tuned by Soichi or anyone else who met your standards, if they were quick enough to be right at the top of the list, their car, in your eye's would fully comply and be the "record holder", we all know thats what would happen.

I presume Glen and Mike you have been in touch with AMS and told them they don't hold any world records and its all just American BS? I do see where your comming from in some cases (not neccessarily AMS) but it does seem the Yanks have "the world finals" for something when only american teams are present.

If Glen or Gary or Yoda or Soichi or Dodsons or any of us for that matter build a R35 that runs quicker than 233mph on a standing mile I'm sure any one of us would be quite willing to take the "title" away from AMS, wether its a world record or not is another thing but it would be fair to call it the worlds fastest in a standing mile.

So..........Full trim = at least full weight on petrol and DOT tyres etc
And........World record = worlds quickest or worlds fastest?

If you do claim an actual drag record fully complying with a class NZDRA, IHRA, UKDRA or whoever has and your time/mph is quicker than anyone else who holds a class record in their country then I'm sure its fair to say that would be a world record.....Glen?

Edit........Ludders was posting same time as me,


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

You are pretty much spot on now Jeff, I agree
Its good thats its road legal, so no one can say something stupid about it being a purpose built dragcar. (NXTIME)

Its extremely unlikely Rob, that I would blow ass about stuff.
How many times have I mentioned TM on here ?
Hes done a lot more than all these guys have added together ....

All good Jeff, keep up the good work.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Its extremely unlikely Rob, that I would blow ass about stuff.


Come on........you would if your car could do anything worthy of it opcorn: 



Who's TM?


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

lets hear from all the other low 9 sec street legal gtr owners to get there view,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hmmmmm maybe that will just finish the thread ..
well done jeff great times ,i have seen the car its fully street legal, meeting all the rules for drag racing in uk jap drag series street class ,cage etc ,it takes a lot of time, money and percevierence to get these old gtrs to run this quick ,top man jeff ,soon to be in the 8,s i rekon.


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

well done brilliant time


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Firstly let me start by acknowledging the time, effort and no doubt stack of money that has gone into achieving this result. It IS an achievement and not to be overlooked.
However, I have to say that I DO see where Glenn is coming from with his POV...I think the whole issue here stems from using the moniker of 'world record' by the OP. I understand that there are community acknowledged times and tables and thats fair enough. Whether somethings 'street' or 'full weight' has been done to death before and im not going to get into that...

Again, I dont know Jeff personally or have any beef with him OR his achievements. I just think the language used initially could have been a bit better chosen by the OP. It doesnt take a clairvoyant to see that it was a can of worms just sitting there waiting to be opened....

TT


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

The OP, that'd be me then, was merely quoting the GTROC website.

New World Record for Ludders!

At the time I thought I was pointing out an amazing achievement that thus far seemed to have gone unmentioned on here. I never imagined the reaction it would get.

Perhaps we can start a new list of "World Records" for how far a dummy can be thrown out of a pram.

I will leave to others more expert than I to work out the rules.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

It's good to see that some things never change around here  

Congrats again, Jeff. Best of luck in running 8's.

Happy Easter to those who are celebrating it. 


PS: Can a purpose built drag car that has a NZ registration label attached, using DOT slicks, racing at an AUS drag strip (in an Exhibition class), claim a street GTR "world record" or "world's quickest/fastest" time (over the 1/4 mile    )?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NXTIME said:


> PS: Can a purpose built drag car that has a NZ registration label attached, using DOT slicks, racing at an AUS drag strip (in an Exhibition class), claim a street GTR "world record" or "world's quickest/fastest" time (over the 1/4 mile    )?


I would hope not, that surely wouldn't be fair or correct and I'm sure Glen wouldn't condone that kind of thing for a second.

Unless..................................................


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Nice try Einstein 
I think you have as usual, not read, or at least misinterprested the facts (Lets face it who would be suprised by that) which as far as I can remember was that I "discussed" whether the car was road legal or not.
Quite understandable, so not really too much of a suprise there.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NXTIME may have misinterpreted something you said but I thought it was established it was not in a road legal form when it ran at said meeting in Aussie because alot of items required by law in NZ or Aussie to be road legal were missing?

Ah who cares, its all old news anyway, those in the know including the guys running it, know what trim it was in when it ran (there's plenty of pix and video's showing it) and if some chose to see it another way it makes no odds to me.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

I think the whole "full trim" tag should be replaced with "full weight" as the baseline because the former is too inaccurate a description/term and quite equivocal. The reasoning behind this has already been explained by the more experienced and informed drag racers amongst us. Basically, who cares whether or not it has a back seat or a rear spoiler or whatever, as long as it maintains an appearance as close as possible to standard and weighs no less than standard, then it would be classified as a 'full weight' (street) GTR and obviously uses street tyres (not DOT slicks).

Less scope for ambiguity and less ammunition for any arguments.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Doesn't matter anymore, Rob....on it's 12th ever pass (and one and only pass that night) Paul's car smashed any or all street/DOT/radial/full-trim/full-weight/road-legal GTR times that anyone has ever bothered to mention. And it has plenty left in it 

Back on topic. Jeff..what are your plans to get your R33 into the 8's?

PS, Just so that there is no ambiguity or misinterpretation...the fact is that we are talking about the 1/4 mile.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry to ask, what is the definition "road legal"?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It's all down to money at the end of the day
> Not how much you put in to it, it's how much you got.


Your saying, if you have plenty of money you don't actually need to spend it on the car but you will go quick anyway because you have plenty of money?, yep well thought out post that one :thumbsup:

Lots of people who have spent ALOT on their cars don't go particularly well for what they have spent and there's also plenty of people on quite modest budgets that go very well compared to what they spend.

Sure, your not going to go top fuel racing on a budget of 10k a year but having a good budget does NOT guarantee good results.

Then there's the guys who talk like they get or can deliver great results but you just dont' ever seem to see any results out of the ordinary in real life, not sure what is up with that TBH.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Bolle, 
For most people it would be that it complies with what ever the road rules are for its country of origin (not japan, but where its owner is) so that it can be driven to and from events that it might want to do using public roads to do so, so without *needing* to be trailered.

For example in NZ it must be warranted (undergo tests which check it has working lights / wipers / belts / enough tire tread depth etc and registered (money you donate to the government so you can drive for up to 12 moths at a time) to be driven on public roads.

I think the poms have MOT & Reg / pretty much the same thing 

Then theres what people in Austrailia who cant stand losing an arument think ....
Which coincedentally changes everytime anyone post's what the regs are in their country.

is your 930 wph car legal to drive around on public roads ?



Rob, you crack me up, I just love what you read from peoples post's


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Jeff's 9.251 @ 150mph run @ Santa Pod this weekend;

Jeff Ludgate going 9.23 @ 150mph jds street 2012 - YouTube


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Mark, how much power is it putting to the ground ? (wheels)


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

not enough now Glen, but your have to ask Jeff about power figures.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Jeff's 9.251 @ 150mph run @ Santa Pod this weekend;
> 
> Jeff Ludgate going 9.23 @ 150mph jds street 2012 - YouTube


Must have got there early to get that vantage point


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

There was no one up here on Saturday as the weather was not good. Video was taken by Madden stood by the catch fence at around a 1000ft.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

LOL......


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

I was there on Saturday and had a good nosey at Jeffs and John Bradshaws cars :wavey:


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Your saying, if you have plenty of money you don't actually need to spend it on the car but you will go quick anyway because you have plenty of money?, yep well thought out post that one :thumbsup:
> 
> Lots of people who have spent ALOT on their cars don't go particularly well for what they have spent and there's also plenty of people on quite modest budgets that go very well compared to what they spend.
> 
> ...


What I was saying is would he be running the times with out the holinger box?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> What I was saying is would he be running the times with out the holinger box?


In simple, No!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> What I was saying is would he be running the times with out the holinger box?


Of course not, its obvious the holinger has been a big leap forward.



GT-R Glenn said:


> Mark, how much power is it putting to the ground ? (wheels)


I'd take an educated stab at 940whp.

If they crank the power up to a similar level to what Jeff's ran in his R34 and if they can get it off the line well it sure looks like 8s would be on the cards and that would be a great result.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> If they crank the power up to a similar level to what Jeff's ran in his R34.


What did the 34 put out last time Rob?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

matt j said:


> What did the 34 put out last time Rob?


It made 1050whp at 1.9 bar with no NOS and it had just over 1100whp with a tiny shot of NOS to run 9.4s @ 156mph.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

How much would the gas contribute ?
& Is it a 3 L or a 2.6/8


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Prett sure Jeffs R33 motor is a 2.8, not sure how much NOS they are running through it, I'm sure Mark will be happy to tell us.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The car is a 2.8 and runs 850 at the hubs. The NOS is a 50 shot.


.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Ludders said:


> The car is a 2.8 and runs 850 at the hubs. The NOS is a 50 shot.
> 
> 
> 
> .



what dyno was that result read on Jeff? as it was at hubs i presume the same as MGT's dyno..... Dyno packs ? 

same as this- MGT Racing Tuning Drag Celica P2 - YouTube


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> what dyno was that result read on Jeff? as it was at hubs i presume the same as MGT's dyno..... Dyno packs ?
> 
> same as this- MGT Racing Tuning Drag Celica P2 - YouTube


Pretty sure that's correct or very close? I thought it had DynaPack written on it?


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> The car is a 2.8 and runs 850 at the hubs.


That holinger must be very efficient with good shift times etc compared to the OS88 :thumbsup:, 

You've gained a few mph recently so I would have thought your hub reading would have been more than that.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

850 hub bhp in 2wd, we are only running a old plain bearing spec T51 SPL

I think the gas my be a little more than 50bhp but it is only really to flick the turbo up onto boost.

But w ehave a few planes to go a little faster.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

[email protected] M/S said:


> But we have a few planes to go a little faster.


Jet power is cheating and won't be road legal Mark


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Hi Bolle,
> For most people it would be that it complies with what ever the road rules are for its country of origin (not japan, but where its owner is) so that it can be driven to and from events that it might want to do using public roads to do so, so without *needing* to be trailered.
> 
> For example in NZ it must be warranted (undergo tests which check it has working lights / wipers / belts / enough tire tread depth etc and registered (money you donate to the government so you can drive for up to 12 moths at a time) to be driven on public roads.
> ...


It is basically not allowed to tune your engine here in Sweden.
But, either you tune it so the testman cant see, for exemple:

If you have a GT-R, you will need to keep the low mount twin turbo setup or build the engine how you want but change the parts to standard once a year.

Some people also "knows" people that works at the MOT, so they bribe them.

You can also skip to do the MOT but pay the taxes and insurance, this way will only give you a fine but you cant do it multiple times, your driving licence can be withdrawn. 

My car for exemple, it is road legal on papers but never in reality.
If I get stopped for a rolling MOT (police and MOT work together and randomly stops cars for tests) and they find out that my engine is modified when I am cruising to buy ice cream or whatever I will be redirected to a real MOT station to register my engine within a month as it is not standard (which is impossible), I could be fined also.

But there is also older then 1975 rule, you do not have the same emission rules as others, this is very good for the V8 people, the can pass the MOT but it will still say standard power on the papers but they can "get away with it" easier.

Can not remember from which year or if it is year/model.
For exemple, EVO 7 or newer can basically only change tyres/wheels, they are not allowed to change anything else due to "whole car approval" (do not know what the right term is called)

You can register a car as a "amateur built car" but there is many rules to follow and when you are done the car will not be a Nissan any more and the limit is 15 kW/100 kg, so you still wont be able to register a high powered engine legally.

So, we with Swedish modified cars can never win a "road legal" competition legally.

Forgot to add, if a accident occurs and you are the blame for it.
You could be without compensation or worse, liable or even worse, jailed, depends of the accident.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I have updated the 'quickest car list' again based on my new PB I set this weekend. I have refrained from saying I have broken the world record again to avoid this thread getting any longer!!:chuckle:


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> 850 hub bhp in 2wd


Ah, thats more like it :thumbsup: deduct X % opcorn: for 4wd hub, then add x % opcorn: for whp and you'd be up around 940whp I'm sure.

Any reason for testing in 2wd? 



[email protected] M/S said:


> we are only running a old plain bearing spec T51 SPL


You'll be right, plain bearings won't hold you back. :chuckle: how much boost are you running so far?



[email protected] M/S said:


> I think the gas my be a little more than 50bhp but it is only really to flick the turbo up onto boost.


Yeah, same reason we used it on Jeffs R34, a "50hp" NOS jet listed for an N/A applictation usually gets just over 50whp.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

850 RWD HUB bhp I would translate to around 890/900 flywheel BHP.

We tune in RWD only as it gives the transfer box an easier life we feel.

I would say 50bhp jets give lower than 50bhp flywheel, but it is only to burp the car up on boost.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Jeff, in case a missed it amongst all the thread-crapping, what were the 60ft times for both 9.2 runs?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Rob, 
Yes it is very old news, but it is quite obvious that some people cannot get over the fact that they were (and still are) completely wrong, no matter what. Fact is, slicks are not road-legal or streetable and radials are. Case closed.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

nxtime said:


> jeff, in case a missed it amongst all the thread-crapping, what were the 60ft times for both 9.2 runs?


9.2381 = 1.4638
9.2316 = 1.4480


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> 850 RWD HUB bhp I would translate to around 890/900 flywheel BHP.


I can't see 900bhp getting 150mph on the 1/4 in a GTR the weight it is with the 60fts it gets etc.

850rwd hub is lets say 820awd hub which is say 780awhp (being pretty conservative) and based on formulars we've found correct time and time again in our GTRS and other GTRs and Jeffs R34 that would get 141 to 142mph. 

Even with 900hp at the wheels 150mph is boarderline do-able.

900hp with the engine combo, boost, NOS and type of fuel you have is not enough, it must be making more and thats a good thing!!! :thumbsup: 



[email protected] M/S said:


> I would say 50bhp jets give lower than 50bhp flywheel


 how so? A jet listed for 50bhp N/A will easily make 50whp with efi/turbo, even 50wkw is do-able if you leave the boost map alone. 

Do you de-tune the boost map to get rid of some of the gains the NOS gives? 

Its OK to admit it makes more power than your telling everyone, the timeslips don't lie :thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Nxawtt 
No one is going to take anyone seriously who believes that one of the worlds (actually two I can think of straight away) most iconic supercars cant be road registered in Australia because it doesn't comply with your understanding of what is and is not road legal.
BTW Tony Quinns car IS road legal in all states of AU.
Please keep to being the self appointed world authority on every single GTR ever driven by anyone anywhere.(except the ones you have no knowledge of) ....oh wait ....

Anyway ...
It'll be interesting to see what (names) car will run in the ¼ with 950 hp at the wheels, now that he has his ppg dogbox in it and some HT axles...
Hopefully a 9 or at least a low 10
Ps, It won't comply with the list affectionately referred to as "worlds fastest full trim" on this forum as it has 280mm Aps with 6 piston callipers on the front with 355mm 4 piston aps on the rear which clearly are different from oem trim ...
Rob do you remember the dark blue R32 with the Hollinger sequential in it from a few years ago, road legal (well at least in NZ) / all interior / stereo etc: In fact not unlike Yoda's / Shane I think is his name.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> It'll be interesting to see what (names) car will run in the ¼ with 950 hp at the wheels, now that he has his ppg dogbox in it and some HT axles...
> Hopefully a 9 or at least a low 10


Not sure who (names) is but with 950whp and presuming it weighs around 1550kg it should run a 9 like a sunday drive, more like 9.4 to 9.5 @ 150+ 



GT-R Glenn said:


> Ps, It won't comply with the list affectionately referred to as "worlds fastest full trim" on this forum as it has 280mm Aps with 6 piston callipers on the front with 355mm 4 piston aps on the rear which clearly are different from oem trim ...


Pretty sure its been changed to full weight, so if its road legal, runs on DOT tyres, has a full rear exiting exhaust with muffler, wipers and whatever else it needs to be road legal ON IT AT THE TIME it runs X time at X mph it will be welcomed to the list with open arms I'm sure.



GT-R Glenn said:


> Rob do you remember the dark blue R32 with the Hollinger sequential in it from a few years ago, road legal (well at least in NZ) / all interior / stereo etc: In fact not unlike Yoda's / Shane I think is his name.


I think I know the car you mean (its not a guy called shane that owns it now though is it?) and if it is, there's been alot of "It should do this and that" and "we have the power for X" but there hasn't been alot of actually getting out there and doing it as far as I know.

If its who I think it is, he's a good guy and it sounds like the car has the right gear and the right guys behind it and it should kick ass, just be good if he can just get out there and do it though, its been a long time comming.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Names was on motorway patrol ....
The cop said, how much power has it got and he said 950 ...
It was on TV, he was accused of speeding on the m/way 

Its more street legal than the one that ran in OZ with the auto ....
So, yes, its street legal...

Did I mention it was pulled over on the m/way on TV ...

Dunno, I havnt seen the car for years, It was at Soi....I mean "someones" workshop once when I was there...
Thought it had run a 9 or something ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Its more street legal than the one that ran in OZ with the auto .......


opcorn:


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Names was on motorway patrol ....
> The cop said, how much power has it got and he said 950 ...
> It was on TV, he was accused of speeding on the m/way
> 
> ...


:chuckle: I saw this one the other night I think. Wasn't some screws falling out of something around the front of the car, like the air con pulley or something? I think they spotted him on the Motorway cameras overtaking rather fast didn't they?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

TheD said:


> :chuckle: I saw this one the other night I think. Wasn't some screws falling out of something around the front of the car, like the air con pulley or something? I think they spotted him on the Motorway cameras overtaking rather fast didn't they?


It was the trigger wheel for his crank sensor


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Some people just cannot handle being wrong. 

Rob, I would suggest that the tyres should be street radials and not DOT slicks for any "full-weight" street GTR. Last time I checked, slicks weren't street-legal.

One could also argue that there is little difference between a manually-shifted auto and a manually shifted sequential box. But let's not go there otherwise this thread will get crapped on even more by the world record-holding thread-crapper.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

What does DOT stand for?

Department Of Transport if I remember correctly.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

not sure how 2 got posted at the same time, see below.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NXTIME said:


> Rob, I would suggest that the tyres should be street radials and not DOT slicks for any "full-weight" street GTR. Last time I checked, slicks weren't street-legal.


Your right slicks are not street legal, but DOT tyres are, thats the whole point.

If you have a street radial class then fine but if its just a street legal class radials are not the only choice.

No doubt a car on radials running the same times could be seen by some as more impressive but it does not mean that anyone running on DOT drag tyres of a different type is any less "road legal"

As always it comes down to personal choice, if someone wants to run radials and gets good results and is happy with that thats cool, if someone else wants to run DOT drag tyres, gets good results and is happy (and complies with the rules of his street class) thats also cool.

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

With regard to tyres I agree that there really is no difference between a Hoosier Drag Radial and a Mickey Thmpson 'Street' which is not a radial but both legal in Street Class racing.

If the tyre is a DOT street tyre that should be good enough.


.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Please dont bother trying to explain what real motorsport competitors / enthusiasts actual know as facts that are accepted world wide, just because some self proclaimed expert on every single road going GTR in the world doesnt get it, because it doesnt suit his agenda.

Track & Competition DOT Tires


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Please dont bother trying to explain what real motorsport competitors / enthusiasts actual know as facts that are accepted world wide, just because some self proclaimed expert on every single road going GTR in the world doesnt get it, because it doesnt suit his agenda.
> 
> Track & Competition DOT Tires


Unfortunately Glen that list doesn't cover quite a few of the accepted street class drag tyres for example Mickey Thompson Streets, Hoosier Quick Time Pro, M&H Cheaters and many others I am sure.


.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok, I've been thinking about this a bit - there seem to be a lot of things people have different views of what are acceptable compromises etc for a "street car" and otherwise. Is it worth considering building a bunch of rules for what adds or detracts to a "street trim" car and scoring a car against it - ultimately using peoples overall views on what is and isn't legit and if a car has "too much" over the line then it isn't really a road car?

As an example, I just threw together (admittedly using minimal thought, more just to put across what I am pondering) a list of things which might affect how close to being a fully fledged "normal" street car. Go through the list, and add any item which describes something about a car - its "score" is how much of a street car it is. 0 (or less) is pushing it, or really crossed into race car territory.

Slicks -3
Full weight reduction -3
DOT Crossplies -2
No headlights -2
Race gas + Nitrous -2
No exhaust -2
E85 + Nitrous -2
Full sequential drag trans -2
Removed seats -1
One headlight -1
Race gas -1
Automatic transmission -1
Drag radials 0
Pump gas + Nitrous 0
Full exhaust with screamer 0
Dog box 0
Both headlights 1
E85 1
Convential street tyres 2
Fully functional exhaust system	2
Normal h-pattern (or R35 trans)	2
Normal Petrol 3
Full weight 3

Thoughts?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

DOT refers to the USA Department of Transport. Cross ply slick tires are not street legal. Also, a DOT marking does not make it street-legal. it makes it legal for certain street classes (in the US - also adopted by other street drag classes around the world). 

All those on that list are street (legal) tires, and not necessairly street class drag tires, such as those you mentioned.

Also, from Einsten's URL link:

"WARNING: D.O.T. labeled Hoosier Racing Tires meet Department of Transportation requirements for marking and performance only and are NOT INTENDED FOR HIGHWAY USE. It is unsafe to operate any Hoosier Racing Tire, including D.O.T. tires, on public roads. The prohibited use of Hoosier Racing Tires on public roadways may result in loss of traction, unexpected loss of vehicle control, or sudden loss of tire pressure, resulting in a vehicle crash and possible injury or death."

My distinction was between street legal radials and DOT slicks (which aren't street-legal). 

The only "agenda" is an interest in quick GTR's.

Interesting concept, Lith.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Ludders, unfortunately some people like to shift and twist things around to suit their own self-absorbed opinions and agendas.

There appears to be a whole mix of terms that are being mashed into the one topic.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Thats right Ludders, if it's DOT rated, then it can be used on the road.
The link was just to attempt to show some people that tires like the R888 or Advan A048 are in actual fact dot rated.
Targa cars run them, they seem to be road legal in lots of places, are they in the UK ?

Theres quite a few tires missing of the page I linked to, like The Nitto NT01 & NT05 or the Dunlop DZ03G both are road legal tires
Just because the manufacturer says "not intended for highway use" doesnt necessarily mean its not safe, more likely that its wear rate is so high.
We had a very long and boring discussion once before about what is and is not road legal and TBH its a bit pointless when theres guys from different countries all contributing to a conversation who each have a different interpretation of the rules.

Bottom line is guys that think Ferrari F40s or Porsche GT3s cant be road registered in their own country because they dont comply with what they think, maybe shouldnt be contributing to these discussions.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Ludders & RIPS, I cannot disagree there. If it is a DOT street tire, then it should be acceptable. There are plenty of slick tires that have a DOT stamp, but are not road-legal. DOT slicks (cross plies) are not road legal, DOT radials are. That is the distinction.

As for drag classes, then any DOT tire is generally accepted to use in certain 'street' classes.

What the heck do F40's and GT3's have to do with this thread?? LOL


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Serious question......NXTIME, I presume the main reason you like radials is because thats what you and maybe some others have chose to run or been told you must run and you see the DOT drag tyres as an advantage?

Jeff has run on several brands and types of tyres all on the same car, I know he's run drag radials and DOT drag tyres and the 60fts are almost identicle. (low 1.4s)

We've all seen the aussie GTRs pick up the front wheels on radials so who might actually have the advantage here and have a better overall shot at doing well on "the list"?

Just ask the Aussie guys who have come to NZ to race how bad our tracks are, I'd bet you can 60ft quicker on radials in aussie than we ever could on ET streets in NZ.

But......lets assume the 60fts were the same and there's no advantage ET wise with a DOT over a drag radial, would there be a problem then?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

See my post above: DOT tires can be both slicks and radials. I assume you mean ET Streets (slicks) v ET Street Radials. Both have their advantages and disadvantages. I would suggest that most use radials as that is what is streetable and also what our sports compact street classes allow.

Depends, Rob: If you were discussing it based on a purely drag racing "street class", then as mentioned and agreed above, any DOT tire would be fine as that is what the classes allow. (I don't make the rules)

However, if you were discussing street legality, (as the GT-R Guru started), then ET Streets are slicks and not road legal - despite having a DOT stamp. (This is the point I have been making.)

Bottom line is, you use whatever tire suits you within the particular rules in which you are competing.

The thing is, this thread is about the "full trim/weight" list which was started by one person and the rules have been adopted by a general consensus - there really isn't one definitive set of rules that will be accepted by everyone. Either way, my opnion is that if the car weighed a minimum of full weight as per OEM weight and retains the OEM appearance (who cares if it doesnt have a back seat or rear wing) and runs the time, then it should be included in the list. If the general consensus is DOT tires, then so be it. Again, I don't make the rules and I am happy to go with whatever the general consensus is.

There is too much grey area, and as such, I do like Lith's idea as it allows a certain amount of levelling so that different types of cars may be scaled and compared.

I am well aware of the poor tracks in NZ and it is highly commendable that you guys have run the times you have run. I would love to see some more NZ cars come over again to compete here (as well as some UK cars).


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'll have a go at the score with Ludders car.
DOT Crossplies -2
Race gas + Nitrous -2
Full sequential drag trans -2
Full exhaust with screamer 0
Both headlights 1
Full weight 3

Total -2 and on drag radials where he has run just as quick the score would be 0.


As a matter of interest, is this right for Pauls R32?
Race gas + Nitrous -2
Removed seats -1
One headlight -1
Automatic transmission -1
Drag radials 0
Full exhaust with screamer 0
Full weight 3

Score -2.


Is this right for Croydons R32?
Full weight reduction -3
DOT Crossplies -2
Race gas + Nitrous -2
No exhaust -2
Full sequential drag trans -2
One headlight -1

Score -12


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Lith, I would suggest that you start a new thread with your idea as I believe it has a lot of merit, but I don't think it belongs in Jeff's thread.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

RIPS - Considering I just threw that together more to show a concept and give a general gist, I'm sure there could be a bit of refinement but I reckon those results are fairly representative of how close they are to "full street" as raced - not sure what you think?

Pauls car would have fared a bit better in the form it did its 8.9, too? 

LOL @ Croydens, yeah I'm pretty sure thats about right and also gives a good impression of how it compares with Ludders and Paul's cars.

Edit: True NXTime, when I have a bit more time I might go through some cars I know the results of and make a proposition and if people like it then maybe it could be a way of providing a "neutral" judge for future discussions. Sorry Ludders!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Lith said:


> RIPS - Considering I just threw that together more to show a concept and give a general gist, I'm sure there could be a bit of refinement but I reckon those results are fairly representative of how close they are to "full street" as raced - not sure what you think?
> 
> Pauls car would have fared a bit better in the form it did its 8.9, too?
> 
> ...


No need to say sorry to me Lith. My own thoughts are keep it simple as no way can this complicated system be 'policed' in a simple way. 

If it's full weight, road legal and runs on Street class tyres then in my opinion it should be on the list. I do understand where you are coming from and not a bad idea for a new thread but each car would need independent verification due to the long list of item checks you are proposing. Good luck with it. I'll be happy to join it but I might argue as to certain points to be deducted/awarded for example; I run the same times on DOT Crossplies as I do on DOT Radials so I cannot see why there should be a difference in points.

Slicks are not acceptable in Street Class therefore cannot be used.

Or are you proposing including any Skyline?


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Just out of interest here are some pics of what is allowed in the Street Class in the UK; there are of course many more. The one on the left is a radial!!! The M&H Cheater has the same amount of tread as the radial and the MT Street and the Hoosier QT Pro has more!!! And if someone says that the radial is not a wrinkle wall then they have either never used them or looked at photos of cars launching with them on.
































.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

man this gets deep ,lets get back to the strip and rip the tarmac up .i,m gonna aim for the most minus points lol.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

max1 said:


> man this gets deep ,lets get back to the strip and rip the tarmac up .i,m gonna aim for the most minus points lol.


Best post so far!!!


.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Bottom line is guys that think Ferrari F40s or Porsche GT3s cant be road registered in their own country because they dont comply with what they think, maybe shouldnt be contributing to these discussions.


NTWATX
You have a very poor memory for someone who claims to have first hand knowledge of every single GTR ever driven on any racetrack anywhere in the world.
(BTW do you actual own one ?)

You went to great lengths undermining what anyone elses interpretation of what is or is not a "street car" once before by cliaming that any car that had lexan windows could not be road registered or road legal or even considered a street car in Australia ....

Remember, you even started a poll to try to force your opion on everyone else as well.
"is this a street car" if I remember rightly because in YOUR opinion a street car has to be daily driven, have all its interior / a stereo / (obviously an auto trans - side exiting exhaust - one headlight - and a non oem spoiler that overhangs the back of the car is ok though)

Clearly you have forgotten,

Ludders, TBH who gives a toss if its full weight / full trim / has a carbon boot or doesnt ...
If you can drive it legally on the road to the event and then run it down the strip ....all that needs to be said is that its street legal / again who gives a toss if it has a stereo and carpet or not ....
Your R33 is probably the fastest street legal one around, who knows (but does it really matter)
Did you have it built so you can tell everyone that "I own the fastest street legal R33 in the world to the best of my knowledge" or did you have it built just to see what it could do ??
And it just turned out to be hell fast ?

Oh sorry wait, ask NtWATX as he knows every single GTR in the universe ......


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Interesting thread.

im building a road going drag car at the moment. My self set rules are road legal MOT wise and can be driven to track on the tyres you use on the drag strip. Simple as that.
Whatever else you do within these rules is down to your budget, ingenuity and passion


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Even the street eliminator class the cars are hardly what you'd call street cars, but again as long as they run on normal fuel, can be driven from the track to the petrol station and start on their own while having tax and test, then theyre pretty much considered 'road cars' (i appreciate the rules are more in depth, but that is the basics).


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am watching this and will dish out infractions with personal insults. Glen.:thumbsup:


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

This thread is great opcorn:

It's a list of cars that weigh as much as they did when they left the factory that go really fast,

We should be applauding the owners/tuners, anything else is just nit-picking :GrowUp:


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

GT-R Glenn said:


> NTWATX
> You have a very poor memory for someone who claims to have first hand knowledge of every single GTR ever driven on any racetrack anywhere in the world.
> (BTW do you actual own one ?)
> 
> ...


Got to agree


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Got to agree


Why not get out there and show us what YOUR car can do opcorn:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Too right! Lots of gob with the criticisms, far too little actual experience in some quarters.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Einstein,

You are seriously delusional. But since you enjoy putting words into other people's mouths, and also twisiting facts and undermining other people's efforts. I will state some clear facts for you.

You like to sarcastically suggest that I claim to know every street GTR in the world?? LOL You must have forgotten to take your meds (again). Never said or implied as such, but thank you for your 'kind' thoughts, GT-R Guru.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, the fact that you cannot respect that simple notion shows a narrowmindedness that is unfathomable to most people. Once again, more delusions with most of your above post. 

Your best mate, the owner of the CW car, claimed that that car was the quickest GTR on DOT tyres (as did your beloved NZPC magazine) and no one denied this, yet you continue to champion the notion that it was a street-driven car...you know, a car that actually get's driven on the street (like Ludders car). A car that could be driven, or may be driven, or in your dreams was once street-driven, is not a street driven car. This is not just MY opnion, it is the opinion of the large MAJOITY of those who voted in my poll. yet you chose to ignore this FACT. Eeexcellent!

Now, as for the poll I started, please explain how does starting a poll and having people express their opinion equate to me "forcing my opinion on others"??? This is laughable - but thank you. Most people would see that as being a clear example of allowing others to express their views, and guess what? The large majority agreed that your beloved CW car was NOT a street car.

You jumped up and down and had a hissy fit saying that it ran on M/T ET Street tires and was registered and could be driven because it had a (self issued) WOF blah blah. But you forgot to check that MT ET Street are slicks with grooves in them are not able to be driven on the street, let alone be street-legal.

Then when you were shot down multiple times with your continued negativity, you persisted to try and undermine Pauls car and his achievement by making more wild accusations about this car and that car and then nit-picking about backseats etc etc.

Well done.

And now, guess what, you have done the same thing again to Ludders thread. It is seriously bordering on being so pathetically laughabe to such a point that I am afraid that it may no longer actually be funny...

But thanks for playing. 


***here comes the thread-crapper***


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Why not get out there and show us what YOUR car can do opcorn:


Would love to but I don't have the time or money,Having invested 40+k last year in new machinery to do everything in-house. sorry Rob


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

So hows THIS for street legal then????

:clap::clap:

TT


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Saw that on Fifth Gear was it? Couple of years ago or so? What a car!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> So hows THIS for street legal then????
> 
> :clap::clap:
> 
> TT


Exactly, he races in the street illiminator class


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

That's Red Victor 2, it's now been re-built as Red Victor 3. 

3000bhp and street legal still.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> So hows THIS for street legal then????
> 
> :clap::clap:
> 
> TT


Updated new car now...................

Red Victor 3 runs in the 6's now :chuckle:

Andy Frost's first 6 second run in Red Victor 3 - YouTube


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Yeah OK, was a quick search on the net. I knew RV3 existed!.
Was just to show how extreme a car can be and still be road legal... I mean all this nonsense about whats street and whats not is getting kinda boring now...theres been umpteen threads on this subject and none of them (IIRC) reached any conclusion...



TT


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Full trim imo =

No lighter than std weight (ok they can remove the radio and replace it with a roll cage but it has to remain above or equal to std weight).

Road legal tyres

Tax and test

And if the car was made by the factory as an auto, then an auto is fine, even an uprated box such as a 2 speed glide (to my knowledge there were no factory auto GTR's)
If the car was made as a manual, then a manual it is (a sequential still uses a clutch so is therefore a manual).

And if it was 4wd, then it remains 4wd.

pretty simple really and I'm fairly sure ludders meets all of these requirements


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> So hows THIS for street legal then????
> 
> :clap::clap:
> 
> TT


Better ask the GTR GURU GLEN as he is the world's most prolific source of car facts in the world. When he speaks, we must all bow down to this supreme awesomeness.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

NXTIME said:


> Better ask the GTR GURU GLEN as he is the world's most prolific source of car facts in the world. When he speaks, we must all bow down to this supreme awesomeness.


He's on holiday at the moment, Toni found him a cheap last minute deal:chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Would love to but I don't have the time or money,Having invested 40+k last year in new machinery to do everything in-house. sorry Rob


Nice. So you'll soon have dyno results and lots of customers out there in their cars making more power with the same turbo etc at lower boost and cleaning up the oposition I presume? :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> That's Red Victor 2, it's now been re-built as Red Victor 3.
> 
> 3000bhp and street legal still.


Correct, its street legal and he has driven it on the street but it doesn't run in street legal trim on the strip (slicks etc)

He's on a NZV8 forum in NZ where we've been talking about his car, VERY impressive but the spec he gets an MOT in and the spec he's run a 6 in are 2 very different things.

We've got a 56 chev here that runs mid 7s 190mph at it has all the right stickers on the windscreen but its nothing like in full road legal trim when he runs it down the strip.

There's very few quick cars that can roll directly from a PROPER LEGAL MOT/WOF check that they've just passed, do NOTHING to it and then run real good times at the strip.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

This is like the games I used to play when I was 9yo making up the rules as we go along... lol


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> He's on holiday at the moment, Toni found him a cheap last minute deal:chuckle:



:chuckle:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

bigmikespec said:


> This is like the games I used to play when I was 9yo making up the rules as we go along... lol


Too much nitpicking and people taking things to the nth degree...

But it is a good laugh.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Full trim imo =
> 
> No lighter than std weight (ok they can remove the radio and replace it with a roll cage but it has to remain above or equal to std weight).
> 
> ...



Please show me where there is a manual gearbox that can be fitted to a street GTR that will allow it to run well into 8's and still be streetable.


----------

